# International 574 hydraulic leak



## David Wathen (Apr 14, 2018)

My International 574 is leaking hydraulic fluid around what I think is the back end of the drive train. Pictures attached. Is there an easy way to fix this without tearing into the tractor? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will need to drain the tractor fluid from the transmission, then remove the three bolts on the PTO shaft that is leaking. Use a seal removal tool and pull the leaking seal out over the PTO spline. 
Clean and grease the spline so it is not rough, then slide the new seal over the spline and seat it in the housing. Refill the transmission sump with appropriately rated universal tractor fluid, and you will be good to go.


----------



## David Wathen (Apr 14, 2018)

I should have been more descriptive! The leak is coming from the round disc that has one side cut off to the left of the lower PTO unit. You can see a stream of hydraulic fluid running down from it if you zoom in a little.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, if memory serves me correctly that is the oil reservoir plug, and it is flanged and installs from the inside of the transmission housing. But, IH changed it a couple of times during the casting life of that housing, so yours may be removable from the outside by removing the lower PTO bearing support (three bolts) and pulling the plug out from the outside.

Either way, the tractor fluid must be drained below the level of that plug before removal. Once it is removed the best sealant is Yamabond 4, or Threebond 1215, as the most durable gasket maker for that plug and as a new gasket on the PTO bearing support.

If it is the inside flanged version, and you have a lot of patience, some had a threaded hole in which a very long bolt was screwed, then the plug tapped to the inside of the housing. Just do not drop it inside or you will removing the top of the housing to go fishing. Others required removal of the rockshaft housing (on three point units) or transmission cover (bareback tractors) and were reached from the inside of the housing.


----------

